

Why I Hate Ayn Rand - closedbracket
http://readncode.com/blog/why-i-hate-ayn-rand/

======
GiraffeNecktie
Not much to see here. I found this article was a fascinating insight into her
character and philosophy: <http://www.michaelprescott.net/hickman.htm> The
article details her fascination and admiration for a particularly vile and
notorious serial killer.

------
barnaby
I disagree. Her writing style seemed to appeal to a lot of people even before
she wrote about her crazy ideas.

I hate Ayn Rand because her ideology is unrealistic and dangerous. It leads
many to the delusion that moochers are the poor and the communist, while
leaving them blind to the moochers in capitalism (like Enron, or everyone who
ever dealt with Mortgage Backed Securities).

